# Problem exporting movie in Movie Edit Pro



## Chronos7 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm using the trial version of Movie Edit Pro 14 and completed my movie and everything. I've tried all the available formats to export the movie (AVI, MOV, MPEG) but the quality always turns out horrible. My assumption was that MPEG-4 was the only format that I could export to without reducing the quality of the video, but according to the program, you have to 'activate' the codec. I've looked everywhere, and can't find where to do this on either the program itself or on the website. Is MPEG-4 only available if you've actually purchased the program, or can you get it on the trial? I've emailed the support center on Magix's site, but haven't received a response.

Someone please, _*please*_ help me out on this, I worked really hard on my movie and am really frustrated I can't export it without it looking terrible.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Supported File Formats:
Input Files: AVI, DV, MOV, MP4, MPG, WMV
Output Files: AVI, DV, MOV, MP4, MPG, RM/RMVB, WMV

I haven't used this software, but looking on the forums it appears that you need to install some more components to get it to work properly -


> Magix Movie Edit Pro 14 Plus download version is now on my computer. I didn't realize until a couple days later that there was even more that I needed to download, accessed by going through the Help menu. Magix has activation of MPEG4, MPEG2, and Dolby similar to how you activate in Premiere Elements 3.


(From *http://muvipix.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2397*)

I couldn't find any info to say if the trial version allows you to save. Are you sure this feature has not been disabled?


----------



## Chronos7 (Feb 9, 2008)

koala said:


> I haven't used this software, but looking on the forums it appears that you need to install some more components to get it to work properly -
> (From *http://muvipix.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2397*)


But where do I go to install the components? 



koala said:


> I couldn't find any info to say if the trial version allows you to save. Are you sure this feature has not been disabled?


Is there somewhere on the program that tells you if it's been disabled?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

> But where do I go to install the components?


"accessed by going through the Help menu"

I haven't used Movie Edit Pro, but the person who wrote this obviously has, and he found it through the Help menu in the menu bar.



> Is there somewhere on the program that tells you if it's been disabled?


Probably on the website you downloaded it from or in the 'About' details in the program.


----------



## Chronos7 (Feb 9, 2008)

It doesn't show up on the help menu.

I did not see anything that mentioned any disabled features. I was informed that exporting to MPG-4 may not gurantee the decent quality I need; as I said, I tried all file formats and they all turn out _terrible_. Could I be doing something wrong in the export settings? (I went with all default settings). Also, if this helps, the files I used originally are .MOV (the videos) and an .MP3 format audio file.


----------

